# New Viszla puppy



## Katie (Oct 22, 2017)

Meet Scout Remington Felt. He's 8 eels old and the newest member of our family. He is my son's 13th birthday present. My son, Carter, is doing an exceptional job being his caretaker.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's a doll.
Plan on helping your son raise, and train him. I let my daughter get her own vizsla, when she was in highschool. Even though she had been living with the breed ( we already had 2), she still needed help.


----------

